# Muriatic Baths



## Bottle Diver (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Everybody:

 What is the best, (safest & most environmentally friendly), way to dispose of muriatic acid baths once your bottles are all cleaned up?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 12, 2005)

I believe calcite (limestone) will neutralize it to a harmless salt (calcium chloride) mix it in till it wont fizz anymore.... Baking soda also works well.... Taz


----------



## Bottle Diver (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks.

 That is what I have been doing, but the other day when I was disposing of a mixture I just wondered if there was anything else I could, or should, be doing to be more enviro-friendly []

 I have been using the baking soda method, but it seems to take a lot of bs before it stops its fizzing.  Does limestone work any faster?

 Meredith


----------



## Roger (Feb 21, 2005)

You can use Sodium Hydroxide (Caustic Soda) to neutralize it and Litmus paper to determine when the pH is 7 (neutral).


----------



## Bottle Diver (Feb 21, 2005)

Great, thanks.

 Can I get Caustic Soda at a hardware store?  I assume they probably sell the litmus paper too?


----------



## Roger (Feb 21, 2005)

Hardware store should have it because it is used as a drain opener and it will be in crystaline form. Litmus paper from the pharmacy...


----------



## Bottle Diver (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the info Roger and Taz []


----------



## rwmarler (Feb 25, 2005)

The all time cheapest and probably free way is, go to your local concrete/masonry supplier with a couple of large empty coffee cans with lids and a doz. dognuts. Ask the friendlest person around if they be willing to trade these here dognuts for any spare bulk LIME for neutralizing. 
 Better than 9 out of 10 places, you'll have to bring bigger coffee cans.
 Actual mixing amounts depends on the concentration of acid being used. After neutralizing, dilute several times with water. As long as there's no petro, detergents, insecticides or econastys in it, give your outdoor plants a treat. Some plants prefer it little on the acidy side.
 NOW what can I do to help this earthware ginger bottle. At least be able to read the wording in the glaze (whats left of it)


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 26, 2005)

Ouch Bob! that guy looks pretty rough..  Post a pic of it again seperatley in the cleaning and repairing section (as a new thread) to see if you can get some advice..[]


----------

